# My Xoloitzcuintle/Coyote mix



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

This is one of my 8 dogs Pippy-Dog. She is a very odd looking dog. She was a rescue that the animal shelter that i use to work at, was going to euthanize just because she was hairless they thought she was mangy and antisocial. She was about 4-6 wks old and scared to death of everything. I adopted her, and she is built like a coyote but she is mostly hairless, not mangy. We took her to the vet and they DNA tested her and said she is coyote and Xoloitzcuintle mix. She acts like a coyote, doesnt really care for human contact, but she does get attention every day, but she would rather be with her adopted brothers and sisters.


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

Ohhhhh she is so cute i love the way she looks


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol this is the funniest pic i have of her, the camera caught her off guard so she didnt get her tongue all the way back in her mouth and her eyes were mostly closed


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

What an interesting mix, I definitely see the Xolo in her. Just a warning though, not all of those DNA tests are very accurate.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats what i have been told, so we had another test of a different brand done to her. Also if ya where to meet her in person, you would definately see both breeds in her appearance and in her personality, she has all the actions of a coyote, we have reasearched both of them extensively, and we still believe her to be the mix of both.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is another pic of her


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

What an interesting looking pup. Can you post a clear side view pic of her?


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I will take more pics of her today and post them either later tonite or in the morning, but right now i dont have any clear pics of her as an adult.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh wow that is really neat! How old is she now, do you have any idea of her age?


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Also, do you have her pictures on another website? I swear that I have seen the first picture before on a dog site or something?


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

she is 4 now, i believe. I have this pic on my facebook, myspace and she was chosen to be on the dogbreedinfo site under Coydogs


----------

